# Uk site good?



## Big vision (Mar 31, 2011)

Hy people how's things just discovered this site I was a member a USA site but it is full off ego dicks that do t want to help just have a go lol let's hope the uk is a bit better. I have a few questions tho how do you no when someone has commented on your post? And are there any tips on how to work my way around the site msg back thanks. Dan


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome, you will find loads of nice people here mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome buddy , no egos here


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

uhan said:


> welcome buddy , no egos here


Just a lotta love and a load of muscley he bro's!

Welcome.


----------



## Big vision (Mar 31, 2011)

Glad to hear that I can count on the uk not to be dicks lol so do any of u no how I can find out when ppl have replied to my posts and threads? I no u have so subscribe to the thread Wich I have done but can't find were to view replys??


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

As long as your not an American yourself!!

Just kiddin' welcome


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Big vision said:


> Glad to hear that I can count on the uk not to be dicks lol so do any of u no how I can find out when ppl have replied to my posts and threads? I no u have so subscribe to the thread Wich I have done but can't find were to view replys??


Just like anywhere you go we have dicks, some hard, some soft and wet, but most of us are good dicks, and imo you need over inflated egos, knowitalls, psychos and assorted kn*bheads and nuttas to gently balance any sight and give you the same ratio as you'd have in the real world to keep things interesting.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Big vision said:


> Glad to hear that I can count on the uk not to be dicks lol so do any of u no how I can find out when ppl have replied to my posts and threads? I no u have so subscribe to the thread Wich I have done but can't find were to view replys??


The *Settings* button in the upper right will take you to a page showing a list of subscribed threads with new replies. Whilst on that page if you also choose *General Settings* from the left-menu then there is an option to select your Default Thread Subscription Mode. You can have it email you each time there's a new reply if you wish..

L


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

welcome.

Yeah , I agree, UK sites are more laid back , foot on earth kind of affairs. More pleasant, IMO


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## maskill86 (Feb 2, 2011)

hello and welcome mate..


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Howdy fella


----------



## Banks (Mar 26, 2011)

welcome Bud


----------

